# Copepods & Amphipods.



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

None of the LFS tank in my city has copepods and amphipods, so that they can give some of them to me and i put them into my tank.

Can i use Artemia Brine brine shrimp products. I read they are similar to copepods and amphipods.

here are the links : artemia & brine shrimp
Brine Shrimp "FAQ"


No other brand is available in my city. My LFS had 2 of them. 1 got sold. Now 1 is left.

Should i buy that ? i want my tank to be filled with copepods and amphipods. i love them. My tank hasnt any till date. 
Or is thr any other suggestion to speed up the process ?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

dont get the brine shrimp. buy a few pounds of quality pourus fully cured live rock. pref. from a fellow reefers established tank. if you don't know of any, look for a local reefing club in your area. put the rocks in your tank, and have patience.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> dont get the brine shrimp. buy a few pounds of quality pourus fully cured live rock. pref. from a fellow reefers established tank. if you don't know of any, look for a local reefing club in your area. put the rocks in your tank, and have patience.


No Aquarium clubs here in my city. Nobody will give me here, i tried earlier.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

any other hopes.


----------



## Catfish (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree with OneFish2Fish, a good live rock will get your tank started. Brine Shrimp are not at all similar to copepods and amphipods. First of all, they won't continue to reproduce in your tank. When you put them in your tank..it's a one-shot-deal. Secondly, baby brine shrimp are only nutritious for about 4-8 hours after they hatch, then they are considered an empty shell that delivers whatever their last meal was, to whatever eats them. Adults are a little more nutritious than the juvenile brine shrimp, but you would have to raise them outside of your tank to get them to adult size. For that, you would need phyto paste or something similar to keep them alive for several weeks before putting them in your tank.

You can always find amphipods and copepods on ebay for fairly good prices. Reed Mariculture / Marine Larviculture Feeds & Aquarium Products and Brine Shrimp Direct | Quality Aquarium Fish Food Products sell live copepods as well.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the advice catfsih.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

Yesterday night some (3 to 4) 1/2 inch long white thread like worms were moving on the rocks and glass. what are those Copepods OR Amphipods.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

heres what comes to mind when i read your description
flatworms which can come in many shapes/sizes/colors
Yahoo! Image Search Results for saltwater flatworm-
stomatella snails
Yahoo! Image Search Results for saltwater stomatella
bristle worms
http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...ristle+worm&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&fr=fptb-
feather dusters
http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...twater+feather+duster&fr=fptb-&ei=utf-8&x=wrt
heres pods
Yahoo! Image Search Results for saltwater copepod

Yahoo! Image Detail for http://www.reefsanctuary.com/photopost/data/503/medium/61bugs_on_glass.JPG

and heres a quick video of pods zooming around on a coral skeleton in my tank.
MVI_4655.flv video by onefish2fish3 - Photobucket

see if any of these match up and if you cant, try here:
Live Rock Hitch Hikers


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your reply but couldnt make out from these. They are just like white thread extreemely thin and 1/2 inch long.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

some sort of a sponge?
i cant play the guessing game if your going to leave a description so vague. can you capture a picture or video? pref. with a macro lens or setting to get a clear image.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. But i am not seeing them anymore. i just saw them once. has damsel fish eaten them?
Plz wait let them come again and i will try to shoot them.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

Last night i saw that white thread like worm in my tank glass. though it was quickly eaten by my yellow tail damsel.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

i saw around 4 to 5 worms crawling in my front glass. long thin white ones.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Probably amphipods. If you see spiders / tics, then you are looking at copepods. This is a very general statement, I realize, but just giving you some direction to go on.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

All my worms are being eaten by Skunk Shrimp & Fishes. I see them very rare now.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

I cant see anyone of the them now. i think the skunk cleaners have cleaned them up.


----------



## zaitmi (Sep 23, 2009)

I am seeing white mites in my QT saltwater tank glass, are they copepods or amphipods or what ?


----------



## n1zjd (Jan 25, 2010)

Pasfur said:


> Probably amphipods. If you see spiders / tics, then you are looking at copepods. This is a very general statement, I realize, but just giving you some direction to go on.





zaitmi said:


> I am seeing white mites in my QT saltwater tank glass, are they copepods or amphipods or what ?


Sounds like your seeing copepods to me


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

zaitmi said:


> Yesterday night some (3 to 4) 1/2 inch long white thread like worms were moving on the rocks and glass. what are those Copepods OR Amphipods.


They actually called "Thread Worms" They are harmless and are great scavengers


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

No worries Z, you are just seeing everyday life in a saltwater tank!


----------

